# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Caracteristicas fisicas da água de recolha

## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Voçês costumam colectar a água na maré baza ou cheia?
A água recolhida é cristalina ou dão preferencia á agua esverdeada ( deve ser cheia de microalgas e outras particulas )?

Porquê?

Gostava de ouvir as vossas opiniões já eu também recolho água todas a semanas.
Vou sempre na maré baza e procuro uma poça de água com água o mais cristalina possivel. Ultimamente tem sido mesmo dificil arranjar água limpa

----------

